# Big Bay, MI & Little Tree Cabins



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Three of us went fishing last month. The fishing was as bad as the weather. Both of those items were better than dealing with the owner of the place we rented. I won't get into any details. If anyone has any questions send me a PM and I might be able to help you avoid some issues.

Stinger


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*The gentle season will be upon us before we know it. Join us for a summer symphony of sounds and sights in the north woods!!*
This winter has been great for skiing, snowshoeing, and trail riding, short and sweet. Snow every couple of days keeps the trails in top condition. And in case you haven&#8217;t heard, Big Bay has its own groomed ski trail up over Honey Bear Mountain, and the Honey Bear Cross Country Ski (15 & 30K: Classic only) race has returned We have had more silent sports enthusiasts in recent years making our slow season a little busier. However, the returning gulls, the longer days and maple sap turn our thoughts toward increasing temperatures, warm breezes, gardening, and the Spring migration.
http://littletreecabins.com/


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ichn2fish;

You have a _*PM*_.

Stinger


----------



## marbleyehunter (Feb 24, 2011)

We bear hunt every year around Big Bay and we had our share of the little tree cabins. We stayed there one year and found out they are a bunch of tree huggers and anti hunters. they told us to never plan on staying there again. So we stay at the park on the lake. Big Bay is a beautiful place and perkins part is a great place to stay with great people that run it!!


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

I didn't know that about them. When I go back to Big Bay I will be giving my business to someone other than Little Tree Cabins. This forum is a great place for exchange of information and learning things. Thanks for the _*"heads up", *_I hope others will read and learn._

Stinger
_


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Definitely do not need the anti's!!!!!! Thats why we all love this site.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry about the bad luck with the "accomodations" (or lack of). When you plan a trip, get the time off, then have it ruined by a bad lodging experience...well it just plain sucks! I could deal with the bad weather and poor fishing, because that's part of the game - but paying money for a bad experience is the worst. Hope it goes better in the future.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

We all realize we have no control over the weather. I can control who I do business with on trips. *Life is tough **enough without dealing with STUPID, LAZY people who are LIARS.* I have learned from our mistake. When I head back I will find other accommodations. There is very little sense to deal with certain folks. Things will be better in the future and I hope others learn by reading things here at the forum.

_* Stinger*_


----------

